
Show HN: GramGram – Send Instagram photos to your Grandma through the mail - edance
https://www.gramgram.app/
======
Gollapalli
I will say that I appreciate the nomenclature, if nothing else.

------
edance
Hi Hacker News!

I’m Evan! Like so many of you, my grandparents are currently stuck at home.
With all the shelter-in-place orders, it has been really hard to see people
over 65, and grandparents are extra lonely right now. I wanted to build
something that could put a smile on their faces, and hopefully some of your
loved ones as well.

I’ve been working on a little side project called GramGram. With GramGram, you
can send Instagram photos to your Grandma through the mail.

All the proceeds from this project go to San Franciso-Marin Food Bank. Check
it out and let me know what you think!

